# Roller Coaster Tycoon 1 Won't UnInstall



## DuKeSKiLLz (Jun 7, 2007)

I've tried uninstalling a long time ago, and it remains in my Add & Remove programs.. Also when I insert the disc to try and uninstall it, it tells me this error:

Unknown project :-'C:\Program Files\Hasbro Interactive\RollerCoaster Tycoon\RollerCoaster Tycoon.log'.

I have no idea what this means. I've deleted the Hasbro folder containing anything and everything RCT had, and yet I still get this. Any Suggestions?

PS. I've already tried a registry key as well.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

The error is Im assuming that it cannot find the .log file. Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling the game?


----------



## DuKeSKiLLz (Jun 7, 2007)

Um, as you can see above, I can't uninstall....


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

sorry I meant reinstalling, then uninstalling. my bad


----------



## cfhpantera (Jul 16, 2004)

Search for hasbro and roller coaster tycoon on drive C:\ and delete everything it finds. Then download a program such as regseeker found here http://www.hoverdesk.net/freeware.htm and search your entire registry for "hasbro" and "Roller coaster tycoon" and delete all it finds....you have now uninstalled Roller Coaster Tycoon. If you have other games by hasbro then be wary when searching in the registry because you may delete entries that belong to other games by hasbro.


----------



## DuKeSKiLLz (Jun 7, 2007)

THANKS SO MUCH, it finally is gone.


----------

